# Guess I should say Hi



## Devlin (Sep 28, 2005)

Let's see I'm 31, female, decided 5 months ago I wanted to get my body back so I joined a gym.  It wasn't like I had lost it too bad (was 116lbs, 21%bf, 5'4"), but I'm not getting any younger and I have to battle every day to keep my weight the same since I don't have a thyroid.  My thyroid was completely removed over 2 years ago due to cancer.  Needless to say..Levoxyl is one of my best friends. Atleast I don't have to worry about screwing my thyroid up by taking cytomel  .

I found this site while looking for information on hypo-thyroidism and bodybuilding/weight lifting.  There is not much information out there for those of us who are hypo-thyroid and who are into staying fit.   I posted a question in the general health section looking for advise from others here that are hypo-thyroid. I'm hoping I found the right place here for some advise and support.

Currently: 118lbs, 20%bf, still short at 5'4"


----------



## MyK (Sep 28, 2005)

Welcum!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Devlin, welcome to IM.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 29, 2005)

Devlin welcome to IM!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 29, 2005)

Thank you all for the welcome.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## boilermaker (Sep 29, 2005)

*Hello Devlin*

Welcome to the site!  Look up Emma-Leigh.  She has an online journal called "work in progress".  She is a moderator on this site and a nutritional genious.  She knows a good deal about hyperthyroidism as she has a condition which has forced her to learn about it.  I'm sure she could provide some good advice and support.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks boilermaker.  However, *hyper* and *hypo* thyroid are complete opposites. PLus while many people who are diagnosed hypo-thyroid have under active thyroids, I don't have a thyroid at all. My thyroid was completely removed which is a bit of a plus since now I don't have to worry about supplements or even cytomel affecting the production of T4 or T3 from the thyroid.  On the down side, I'm completely dependant on thyroid replacement hormones such as Levoxyl (T4).  Now if Emma-Leigh can help me on which supplements will increase synthetic T4 converstion to T3 or how fat burners will affect someone without a thyroid, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 29, 2005)

Just trying to help out


----------



## Devlin (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you Boilermaker, I know you were trying to help and I appreciate it.


----------

